# The origin of hobbits



## jknechtmann (Nov 9, 2002)

I know that J.R.R. Tolkien was very interested in Hobbits, but did he create them? Can someone direct me to the answer or does someone know the answer?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 9, 2002)

more than interested...he CREATED them. Or am I wrong and there were already hobbits...


----------



## jknechtmann (Nov 9, 2002)

*?*

I thought Tolkien created Hobbits as well, but when you read anything by his biographers they make it sound like the idea of a Hobbit created already existed and he elaborated on them. I was just curious how much Tolkien had to go on or was the ideas of Hobbits wholely his.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 10, 2002)

You may want to check out this webpage. 
It addresses the existance of the word "hobbit" before Tolkien used it. I have read this at other websites, but right off hand this is the only url I have.
Though the hobbits as Tolkien writes of, did not existance until he created them so far as I can discover.
Maybe someone who knows more can add to this.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 11, 2002)

The true origin of the nasssty hobbitses!

Orcs were elves

Goblins are smaller orcs

Hobgoblins are smaller goblins

hobbitses are hobgoblins who became good.

That's why they're nasssty!

oh well.


----------

